# My 4th of July week



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

Removing the siding and bad sheathing...


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

New siding row by row, note the laser level on the ladder to help make level lines to reference my siding rows. I could only use the laser level at sundown to get my lines for the next day as I dont have a laser siting tool


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

New electric service, I love how the electrician and I spun the original plywood mounting board 90 deg to make room for the new panel. The POCO serviceman ended up 3 hours late so we had to get doing something :laughing:


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

Water damage from an ill aimed gutter for years, before we bought the house, caused foundation damage that needed to be jack hammered out and the garage shored up. Note how little of that first block is still intact!  Also took out the concrete walkway pad in front of the rotted door. Removed rotted door also.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

So, was that just Mondays work or did you have to do a little of it on Tuesday.:whistling2:


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

With forms in place my buddy and I mixing concrete the DIY way :thumbup: in a wheelbarrow. Five 80 pound bags later it came out solid :thumbsup: Suprisingly it came out level for the door to sit on. Thankfully the footers were still in good shape.


----------



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

With foundation more solid time to put a new door in and more siding...

Placed a piece of PT lumbar treated with Jasco for the door to sit on.

I wanted to put in a brick paver patio in front of this door but becuase of the concrete that sticks out under teh door it wont allow for the brick height so I will extend teh asphalt around from the driveway in front of the door.

More pics to come as work continues :thumbsup:


----------

